# When Death Comes Over me



## Mila (Jan 22, 2009)

_When death comes over me
let my coffin in the sea
for I ll be floating under, 
with my spirit beyond free
Leave a rose on the top,
and petals will go up
because my breath will drag them in the air,
sent to you far away

And feel no fear from the petals
for you wont know why or who,
knowing only in your dream,
your shore was water and food


My shore was trust in God. _​


----------

